
TCP/IP Network Protocol - christf24
https://linuxacademy.com/howtoguides/posts/show/topic/12806-tcpip-network-protocol
======
dozzie
> TCP/IP is the network protocol that is best known for connecting the
> machines that make up the Internet.

A factual error right in the first sentence is quite an achievement. TCP/IP is
not _a protocol_ , it's a _set of protocols_ , with TCP and IP being two of
them.

